# WoW leichte ruckler bzw schlieren.



## infantri (13. Juni 2009)

Hi all hab ein kleines problem mit meiner grafik in worl of warcraft.

Hab schon all mögliche einstellung ausgetestet aber nichts hilft so wirklich .

Ohne vsync sind die schlieren weg habe aber dafür leichte ruckler und weniger fps.
mit vsync sind die ruckler weg aber habe treppen im bild. bei jeder bewegung baut sich das bild treppenhaft auf.

system:
amd 6000+ (3300 mhz)
4gb corsair ddr 800 ram 
2x asus en 7900 gt top (sli)
500 wat enermax liberty 

Könnte mir gt vorstellen das es am sli system liegt habe aber schon alles ausprobiert was der treibe rzur verfügung hat aber nichts hilft.
was ichbis jetzt noch nicht gemacht habe ist den treiber zu aktualisieren.

Zur zeit betreibe ich beide karten mit dem treiber 182.06 
Monitor ist ein 22 zoll 19:10.

wäre nett wenn da jemand ne idee hätte den so macht das spielen auf dauer keinen spass.

mfg infantri


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Juni 2009)

Hast du es mit nur einer GPU schon mal probiert?

greetz


----------



## infantri (13. Juni 2009)

ne nochnicht teste es aber jetzt mal


----------



## infantri (13. Juni 2009)

hm keine wirkliche verbesserung mit einer gpu lad emir gerad die neuste treiber version für meine karten und versuchs dann noachmal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Besteht das Problem generell bei WOW, oder nur an Stellen wo viel los ist?


----------



## infantri (13. Juni 2009)

habe das problem nur in wow und eben ganz extrem in nagrand bei wiese das schimmert alles ganz schlimm, und dieser treppenaufbau ist sehr stark an berge zu zehen .


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Juni 2009)

wenn du wow im fenstermodcus nutzt, schalt den fenstermodus mal aus und probiers mit vollbild darstellung


----------



## Doomfart (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem  es sind die Treiber Chipsatz, Sound und Grafikkarte. Nach Deinstallation der Treiber und neu Installation lief wow einwandfrei.


----------

